# Petition to Convince Google to Enforce Higher Quality Standards in Google Play



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey all,

Just wanted to let everyone know that I've started a petition to convince Google to raise their efforts in cleaning up the Play Store. I'm not sure how much any of you will care or even agree with me on what I'm trying to do here, but I wanted to make sure that it's known in the community and that if anyone wants to sign the petition they can. I'm also open to suggestions and CONSTRUCTIVE criticism which is why I've also got a poll going on the petition on whether or not to suggest to Google a $10-25 dev fee. This fee would be used to weed out abandoned apps and hopefully for Google to use for the funding of cleaning up the Play Store. I also admit to needing advice on this from any devs with an opinion on this as it will affect you guys the most and well, my goal is not to screw anyone over.

Thank you all for reading this and I look forward to everyone's comments!

Joe Bowman

LINK: REMOVED


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

joebow1991 said:


> I'm also open to suggestions and CONSTRUCTIVE criticism which is why I've also got a poll going on the petition on whether or not to suggest to Google a $10-25 dev fee.


Developers already pay a one time $25 fee and have for several years now. How do I know? Because I paid it. It was basically implemented under the guise to do what you are asking (though obviously that is debatable to if it actually helps).

My advice, buy an iPhone or Windows Phone where you get the curated app store you want.


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Edit: yea your right sorry about that, here's an attempt at cleaning it up:

Okay so I'm going to try and reply to you the best way I can explaining what I meant better and answer your advice. First for the record, I can't stand Microsoft especially with what they tried with the xbox one not that it's related to their phone but still. As for Apple, they have way to many restrictions and well that's not what I'm going for with this petition at all.

Also, the petition itself I took a decent amount of time to write and proofread where as my post here I did not and for that I apologize especially where I was kind of angry at something unrelated at the time and to be honest I noticed that it shows in how I wrote it. With that I learned a few posting lessons, starting with not writing while distracted. Also, thanks for correcting me on the fact that the fee is already in effect; I did not know and obviously didn't research enough on some things... again I apologize. At the same time though, the whole reason why I posted here is because you all know a great deal and together the community is a wealth of knowledge and experience that I was trying to benefit from and hopefully eventually reshare whether in this petition or elsewhere.

Also, to be clear I am not bashing all app dev's either. I have purchased many apps which I find extremely useful and for the most are part bug free; knowing of course that nothing is perfect. Those small and understandable bugs aren't what I'm after, but rather the things that make people go really? For example the Citi cards app tends to crash, be slow and the initial startup screen takes up 3/4 of my screen instead of being fullscreen. That app was literally just thrown together so they could say they have an app... it has had some of the same bugs for over a year.

Maybe it isn't all Google's responsibility and to be honest I think in a perfect world it should be up to the people developing apps, but a lot aren't and it makes Android look bad when it isn't the phones fault but the app(s). Those are the ones I'm trying to get Google intervene with. To be honest as well, I am not expecting Google to see this petition and go oh shit time to go crazy lol. Just something for them to notice and say well, maybe we should put a little more focus into making sure the apps aren't causing the whole phone be slow / buggy or creating crazy security vulnerabilities.

--So you and everyone knows I'm not trying to sit here and be that guy that just complains 24/7, I never have nor will I ever... me creating this petition was more geared towards a solution to a problem and granted, it may not be the right action to take, hell there may not be an action that can be taken but I'm trying something and hoping. With that, if you think this idea is not going to go anywhere do you have any other ideas that could?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd like to read what you replied with, but it's one huge paragraph. Please add some line breaks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

joebow1991 said:


> Edit: yea your right sorry about that, here's an attempt at cleaning it up:
> 
> Okay so I'm going to try and reply to you the best way I can explaining what I meant better and answer your advice. First for the record, I can't stand Microsoft especially with what they tried with the xbox one not that it's related to their phone but still. As for Apple, they have way to many restrictions and well that's not what I'm going for with this petition at all.
> 
> ...


There really isn't a solution that will make everyone happy. Restrictions will probably be ignored by the big guys because Google can't afford to lose them and forced upon the indie developers, which is an even worse outcome than the current state. Android also grew up as the "we're not Apple" platform and a big reason developers flocked to it, going back on that anymore than they already do is likely to deter developers as many are still treating Android as an afterthought behind iOS and not as a primary concern. Maybe in a few years that will change, but it's not there yet.

Honestly I would not touch any mobile banking app, especially if you're rooted. They've had security holes left and right, from storing your password in plain text to not sending your sensitive information out to the Internet via encrypted protocols. I'd hate to see what that Citibank app has wrong with it given their history of lackadaisical security on the web (the worst example being where someone could simply plug in someone else's account ID in the URL to switch to their account).

References of the policies I'm talking about:

http://play.google.com/about/developer-content-policy.html

For example:

Google has style guidelines and best practices that are supposed to be in effect for apps by in their app page and the app itself. Some of those practices are optional and some of which are not. I've reported some apps that abuse it and Google ignores it (such as developers advertising their other apps within the app summary of their apps or ones that stuff their summaries with keywords).

Google also relies on automation and any sort of manual curation is unlikely, because they would have to hire huge teams to deal with it. At best the automate looking at apps or probably if an app generates enough negative reports to google for violations they manually look at it. If you see an app violating anything in the policies above, report them and get others to, as I assume one person is not enough.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

One person's "curated" is another person's "arbitrary and draconian walled garden." The problem is that those who manage these appstores seem to drift to one extreme or the other - it's either the Wild Wild West or The Lockdown. 

The I'm sure it's very difficult to find that happy medium. If you were able to develop an algorithm to effectively weed out the bad seeds while not being a dictator, you'd have the world eating out of your palm.


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello again, sorry for the super delayed response. My mother was re-hospitalized and with that I've been distracted to say the least, although I'm happy to report that she's doing at least a decent amount better at this point in time 

Anyway back on track with the thread. Both of you are very right in most if not all of what you said and well the last thing I think any of us want is for Google to turn into another Apple with their "lockdown". With that and some of your other points, I'll delete the petition when I get the chance and well I guess just hope for the best that Google finds a way to mitigate this problem on their own without being to harsh on the little guys. Oh and yarly for the record I stopped using the mobile banking apps about two years ago  I was just referencing to them as an example of how bad some of the apps can get if that makes sense. Well anyway thank you for your responses and alternative perspectives as they were very informative and I enjoyed reading them. Oh and I hope you guys enjoy the upcoming holidays!


----------

